# Audioengine A2 Review



## mark2410

Audioengine A2 Review
   
  Thanks to Advanced Headphones www.advancedheadphones.co.uk for the sample (AMP3’s sister site)
   
  First Impressions:  Well F me, these things are tiny.  I knew they were small but it’s not until now it becomes apparent how small.  It’s even more apparent next to their siblings.  Given what I’ve read of their bass response I must say I’m concerned.  Packaging was nice and what not but seems a little over kill for something so small, also slightly saddened by the external power supply.  Erm, where is the volume control?  No, that can’t be it, that dial on the back, no surely not.  Who puts the volume control on the back?  Oh that’s going to tick me off, I can tell.
   
  First listen, which is right after hearing the A5+, okay its clear there is rather less low end but I like it.  Actually I really like it.  I really had fears about a giant mid bass hump but no.  Okay a bit but I can live fine with it.  God the mids sound so open in comparison.  Can I be liking the little, half the price one more after only 10 minutes?
   

   
  Set up:  Computer to FiiO E9 and E7 combo feeding the line out into the A2.
   
   
  Lows:  Let’s not beat about the bush.  These have little teeny drivers and we have all see the video on youtube that knocks the cards down with the bass.  I must confess I expected these to be crap.  I expected they had been tuned to squeeze stupid levels of mid bass out the poor little driver and I expected the ensuing chavtastic sound to grate on my nerves.  I expected I would hate it. The reality is they don’t do that at all.  Sure there is a bit of a hump but these pretty much just accept small means they move less air and will produce less bass.  I love it.  I love the honesty of it and it runs out I love how it sounds.  These have just enough punch and expansion to let you know all that’s going on, for the most part.  On “Your Father and I” they do begin to show what they can and can’t do but they cope just soooooooo much better than I thought they would.  There was another song that escapes me now that they did rather just fail at as the lows were too low which I think is a good thing.  Better to not try than mangle everything in the process and still fail.  The bass does became a bit limited in tonal variance; it always feels a touch monotone.  Clearly it can’t give you a bass dominant sound but the bass keeps up remarkably well.  It’s rather fast too, unsurprising given the driver size but it’s about as fast a low end as you could hope for.  Think quality and well manneredness rather than abundance though.  While they spit out a good amount for the size these are not bass monsters, that said I have no desire to hook up a sub.  I will offer the caveat that these I think are more primarily desktop speakers.  If you want them to give up room filling scale then I could see a good case for adding a sub.  Especially if you’re in an American size living room, here in the UK its less of an issue in the shoe boxes we live in.
   

   
  Mids:  Looking at other reviews of these I see much comment that they are coarse or grainy, I think I would sooner say they were a little dry.  Sure this makes for a slightly more raspy sound but in this case it also makes for a much more open sound.  They feel so much more open and expressive than the 5.  What’s more, I can hear them!  They are so clear and present no matter what else is going on the vocals still cut through everything.  Love it, love it, love it.  Okay I’m maybe loosing objectivity here but these are friggin’ awesome.  This is about the most fun you’re ever going to ever have with a 2 inch anything.  They do especially well with female vocals rather than a male, they just deal with higher better than lower frequencies.  It’s not like they can’t do male, Mr Johnson still comes through beautifully but I could possibly argue he sounds a touch light.  These do favour the dry vocal over the liquid but only a little bit.  However it is probably more than many are used to.  The Head-Fi crowd has more experience with balance than does the sort who has only ever heard the sort of Sony, Phillips or JVC HiFi’s they flog in the likes of Comet.  They tend to have a very thick, heavy liquid set of vocals so this in comparison will seem very dry.
   
  Quantity wise these have an almost Etymotic like balance mids are clear and centre stage but ever so slightly in the shadow of the treble.  There is no way vocals’ are getting lost behind anything though.
   

   
  Highs:  If there was anywhere that coarseness could be an accusation thrown at it it’s here.  There treble like that on the 5 its all about its crispy edge than it is about true accuracy or dealing well with delicate detail and shimmer.  Okay so they went for a bit of a fun sound and let’s be honest, their target market won’t have the ears that I have.  (If they did Beats wouldn’t sell anything) so yeah, crispy energetic enthusiasm.  I feel that given its similarity to the 5 I should be bashing it a little but the mids are so much more prominent the highs don’t stick out so.  They are as gritty and lacking in utter refinement but these are cheap little things.  They do a stonkingly good job.  The detail is pretty great if edgy.  These aren’t really meant for detailed critical listening, they just happen to be about good enough that you can sit at your computer while you work and do so.  It’s not perfect but it’s really good.
   
   
  Soundstage:  Coming right from the 5 these instantly sound small.  They are small.  They do sound bigger than you would expect though for their size.  These cannot do room filling with scale and authority but I don’t think they are meant to.  These being sat on my desk at arm’s length and they fill my horizon with ease.  They can go loud of course, too loud.  Loud to the point it just sounds stupid and ridiculous.  It never takes on that room filling presence, maybe it would do so with a sub attached.  Frankly I feel that’s not really what these are meant for, if they had a remote control for the volume then maybe. 
   

   
  Dynamics:  These can rise and fall rather well for something so small but they don’t have the vast range that the 5 has.  These want more to kept within a power range as when you ask them to go too loud they just sound loud and can be a touch impolite.  These do a most impressive effort but they are still very small and I do somewhat feel the need to work the volume dial.  They do make up for it somewhat with their terrific sense of enthusiasm.  They like their siblings can run with the energy of a Jack Russell which thankfully are of a size you can either let them or reign them in with ease.  Oodles of fun.
   
  Power:  Well not so much power, these little babies can’t move that much air and never take on the drama and presence as only can something the same size as you.  These just don’t have that sort of power; they can do volume and loudness but not true power.  As I said before these I feel are desktop speakers and they perform that role superbly.  They are not going to fill Westminster Abbey.
   
  Aesthetics:  Okay so they are in white and I can’t say I’m loving that.  The only other white things I have have all been relegated to the kitchen (why I ever bought white speakers and a white computer I don’t know.)   Other than that, what’s not to love.  The things are tiny, I mean friggin’ tiny.  They seem to have a different gloss to the 5’s and the edges are less rounded.  They seem if anything whiter than the 5.  If they weren’t so white they would basically melt away on my desk.
   

   
   
  Build and Durability:  These feel very solid and to the eye seem very well finished.  Much like the 5 the only think I feel in can raise as an issue is the lack of grills but Audioengine say you don’t need one.  The woofer is Kevlar so you probably don’t “need” one but personally I’d just feel happier with one.  Still I’ve never heard of anyone breaking them so it’s probably not really an issue.  I’d just feel more comfortable.
   
   
  Value:  Excellent.  Not only do I love how these sound they are so small yet so impressive sounding.  As a pair of desktop speakers these, to many, are probably thought of as very expensive, you know the £20 creative things buying segment.  Or if you’re spending it’s so you can get a big ass sub to make games roar and explode.  That is not what these are, these are serious proper grown up speakers.  These are impressively good and mature sounding, they just happen to belong either side of a computer.  These are for people who want something good and desk space demands it must be small.  That they don’t need an amp taking up yet more desk space is just icing on the cake.  These are stunning value in that situation.  Just be sure that’s what you’re after.  These can go loud and they can rail enthusiastically and throw down at party time if that’s what you want.  If you want the room shaking bass that the 5 or things with a sub offer then that’s not really the A2.  The A2 can go wild but it really deserves to offered more beautiful things.
   

   
   
  Conclusion:  I really like these.  I really honestly expected not to given what I had read of them, oh and the card video on YouTube.  I thought oh god they are going to be so chavtastic they will drive me insane.  They can go there if you want to EQ the hell out of them but naturally these are quite beautifully tuned.  As I sit here with Tori Amos’s new album (which btw music industry, should not have been cheaper for me to buy from the US and ship halfway round the planet than to buy it in the UK) and those familiar with the woman will now what to expect.  Her a piano and lots of rising and falling.  Everything sounds fantastic, so clear such great separation that these have been nothing but a pleasure to hear.  Everything I’ve heard on them I have pretty much loved.  From the slow and mellow to the youthful exuberance of the Busted CD I recently bought (don’t ask) and that’s a fantastic versatility.  I honestly think I could have these as the only speakers in the room and I’d be happy with them.  Okay maybe I would need a sub to give them greater scale, maybe.  These are just so versatile and accomplished at everything I’m super impressed.  I don’t want to give these back.
   
  These are however what they are and they are small.  These are desktop speakers.  If nothing else than the sodding volume control being hidden on the back means you’re meant to use your source, i.e. computer to do so.  These aren’t going to be used as your HiFi it would just be an awkward pain in the behind.  I’m not saying you couldn’t just that you won’t buy them with that intention.  You’ll buy them for your desk.  Now in that role they excel, they offer a real grown up taste of quality and by god I like it. 
   
  I just really wish it had a remote and volume control on the front.


----------



## mark2410

Audioengine A2 Quick Review
   
  Thanks to Advanced Headphones www.advancedheadphones.co.uk for the sample (AMP3’s sister site)
   
  Brief:  Audiophile desktop speakers.
   
  Price:  £135
   
  Specification:  Type:2.0 powered (active) multimedia desktop speaker system, Power Output:60W peak power total (15W RMS / 30W peak per channel), AES Inputsual 1/8" stereo mini-jack and RCA jacks, Voltages:100-240V, 50/60Hz auto-switching, Amplifier Typeual Class AB monolithic, Drivers:2.75" Kevlar woofers, 20mm silk dome tweeters, Signal-to-noise:>95dB (typical A-weighted) THD:<0.05% at all power settings, Crosstalk:<50db, Frequency response:65Hz-22kHz +/-2.0dB, Input impedance:10K ohms unbalanced, Protection:Output current limiting, thermal over-temperature, power on/off transient protection, Dimensions (each):6”(H) x 4”(W) x 5.25”(D) Weight (LEFT speaker):1.6Kg/3.55lbs Weight (RIGHT speaker):1.4Kg/3.15lbs
   
  Accessories:  Power supply with detachable AC power cable
 Speaker cable (16AWG), 2 meters (~6.5 feet)
 1/8” mini-jack audio cable, 2 meters (~6.5 feet)
 1/8” mini-jack audio cable, 20cm (~8 inches)
 Drawstring power supply bag
 Drawstring cable bag
 Drawstring speaker bags (2)
 Setup Guide
   
  Build Quality:  Faultless as best as i can tell.  Solid and weighty.
   
  Aesthetics:  Not loving the white but otherwise nice.  They are very small and should you want pretty much melt away.  Only thing is if anything they look too small to be real proper speakers.
   
  Sound:  Fantastic.  They have a tremendous balance and agility with a pretty impressive low end output too.  They are tiny and yet they can do bass, granted it’s not perfect but pretty even and abundant given the drivers size.  It’s a touch midbass humpy which makes the bass a bit monotone but it’s better than you’d think it could be.  It’s remarkably grown up sounding.  The mids too are very impressive and they have a gloriously open and expressive quality.  It’s a bit dry and raspy but it’s delightfully engaging.  The highs are rather crispy and edgy which can get a little over exuberant at times if you push it.  It feels so petty saying that, they are on the whole a joy to listen to.  They can do everything, mellow and calm when you want.  Fast and exciting when you play quicker stuff.  As little tiny speakers to live on your desk go these can do everything in a way I really didn’t imagine they would.  So much more linear and capable than they should be.  Just don’t expect a room filling bass monster and I can’t see how you could not be happy buying these.
   
  Value:  I’m thinking about buying a pair.  I have speakers in every room (yes there is a set in the bathroom too) yet I like these so much and they are so cheap I want.  If i could just find somewhere for them to go.
   
  Pro’s:  Teeny toaty, sound amazingly good, cheap as chips.
   
  Con’s:  Why the hell is the volume control on the back? Treble can get a touch gritty, bass won’t be enough for everyone.


----------



## antberg

Good one,Mark , the review and the speakers!!!
   
  ps:i wonder how they would perform with a bigger amp
   
  edit: for my financial status and place a the moment they would be my first choise,the problem is that if i would even find someone selling them here,they would be costing as much as the a5!!!


----------



## Lenni

Mark2410, excellent review. very pleased to read an unbiased, honest impression of these speakers. I don't completely share the same "passion" at them (mainly because I'm spoiled now), but I'd agree with pretty much everything.
   


> ...
> These aren’t really meant for detailed critical listening, they just happen to be about good enough that you can sit at your computer while you work and do so.  It’s not perfect but it’s really good.
> ...


 
   
  ^perfect. I could not agree more. 10/10
   
   
  well done!


----------



## Swatcsi

Nice review, It's good that you compared it to the new A5+, I was searching for some impressions good job!


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





swatcsi said:


> Nice review, It's good that you compared it to the new A5+, I was searching for some impressions good job!


 


  ta, yeah i was somewhat taken back by how much i like the 2 over the 5.  i really thought i wouldnt like the 2 at all but turns out i really do.


----------



## simonwellander

Good review! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  One Question: Did you use the stands to the A2s?


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Nice review.  I liked the a2 better than the a5, in fact I miss my old a2's which I sold to a forum buddy.  Would pick them up again if I could get the same price I let them go for in mint cond.!  I felt these were a decent compromise and perfect for bedroom setups.


----------



## antberg

Mark did you tried with good prog rock or metal recording?


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> Good review!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  as shown in the photos, i used the A5+'s


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





antberg said:


> Mark did you tried with good prog rock or metal recording?


 


  well a couple of vocal type rock things, Delain and Epica but just a couple tracks.  bass keeps up, vocals shine and the treble gets a bit splashy.  if your quick i still have them so if there was something in particular and its on spotify ill give a it a go


----------



## goodolcheez

I positioned my A2's close to the wall and nearby corner and these little dinky speakers sound like they come from a 300watt big pair of speakers and with a sub. Amazing...  There is plenty of bass.... to the point where a bit too much.  Very impressive.  You position these speakers properly and you won't need the sub.
   
  Even if I just set them on a table right in the middle of a dining room and keep the speakers at ear height level and they sound incredibly good.  They sound so fresh / crisp.
   
  And I too, am impressed with its overall sound quality especially in the treble department and detail.


----------



## mark2410

btw should have added this before
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/596051/audioengine-a5-review


----------



## antberg

at the moment i cant afford any of them ,but my first choise would be the a5 or some of the three main models emotiva`s airmotiv (4-5-6,man those speakers seems really to blown your neurons!),but soon i will see if i can buy some A2 from the US to use when i dont use headphones,beside some cheaper logitech and a few brands more,is a good and cheap speakers to start with when considering good enjoiable sound.
  best regards


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> Nice review.  I liked the a2 better than the a5, in fact I miss my old a2's which I sold to a forum buddy.  Would pick them up again if I could get the same price I let them go for in mint cond.!  I felt these were a decent compromise and perfect for bedroom setups.


 

 really? that's interesting. I had the A5's for about a week (they were a present for a relative), and liked them more than the A2's. to me they're a clear upgrade to the A2's. I'd take the A5's over the A2's any-day.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





lenni said:


> really? that's interesting. I had the A5's for about a week (they were a present for a relative), and liked them more than the A2's. to me they're a clear upgrade to the A2's. I'd take the A5's over the A2's any-day.


 


  FWIW I did not use stands with the a5 but they sounded to me to have too much (and too flabby) bass at any listening level on my desk.  I think I tried playing with the positioning at one point and still didn't like what I heard so much.  I don't like to EQ so I probably could have gone that route but chose not to.
  
  These days I have a pair of vintage NHT Super Zeros with Aurelex mopads, a Dayton dta100a t-amp, and an HSU sub - at around $400 I like it so far.


----------



## davidzvi

Mark, great review.  If it had only been about 2-3 weeks earlier.  Bought the A5's (not the +) and returned them.  Now I have the A2's.  Though I do have them paired with the Nuforce W-1 sub/extender.  The A5's may have been better if I was looking room filling sound, but for a near field desktop setup they were just too much in my face.  Really happy with the A2's.


----------



## johnman1116

Cant wait for the Audioengine A2+ with included remote control hahaha
   
  Great review, Im actually thinking about selling my A5 for some A2s due to my living condition in the next year. Also its very nice because they are actual bookshelf style speakers so I dont have to worry about spacing. 
  If the bass is actually insufficient which may be possible due to my coming from the A5, I can always get a sub.
   
   
  also are you thinking about doing a review on the audioengine p4? which i hear are great but due require that speaker amplifier. 
  Thanks for the review


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





johnman1116 said:


> also are you thinking about doing a review on the audioengine p4? which i hear are great but due require that speaker amplifier.
> Thanks for the review


 
   
  well should someone like to send me a pair then yes, as it was AMP3 that leant me these they dont sell the p4.  im not sure i know anyone who does of the top of my head either in the UK.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





davidzvi said:


> Mark, great review.  If it had only been about 2-3 weeks earlier.  Bought the A5's (not the +) and returned them.  Now I have the A2's.  Though I do have them paired with the Nuforce W-1 sub/extender.  The A5's may have been better if I was looking room filling sound, but for a near field desktop setup they were just too much in my face.  Really happy with the A2's.


 
  The A2's are very good sounding speakers... I doubt the A5 has the same sound signature as the A2.   I hooked up a full silver Audioquest Angel cable to it from MBP and the sound is even more impressive.


----------



## rictee

I agree they are good sounding speakers.  I upgraded from a Matrix Cube to NFB10 and was impressed how well these small speakers scale up - the A2s have a mid-bass bump and they sound better when paired with a neutral source.


----------



## simonwellander

I am VERY satisfied with my Audioengine 2 + Presonus Firestudio Mobile + Good cables + Argon SUB840 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But they sound incredible even with the subwoofer turned off.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> I am VERY satisfied with my Audioengine 2 + Presonus Firestudio Mobile + Good cables + Argon SUB840
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds like a nice setup you got there. I just looked up Argon SUB840. Looks schweet...... Made from Denmark? 
   
   
  I have $800 to spare for my living room setup.  Gonna get me the following:
   
  - Audioengine A2 speakers ($200)
  - 10" subwoofer.  I am leaning toward a Hsu Research STF-2 ($319)
  - Asus Xonar DX7.1 PCI Express sound card ($87.99)
   
  They'll be mated to my Windows HTPC.
   
  How much is that... 200+320+88.... $608.  I've got about $150 left for the subwoofer cable...... I can't get better cable as i'm broke man.... had to renew my plates, pay out my state income tax, and gotta get washer and dryer dang it.....   Is that good sound card?  I don't need bunch of features... I just need good sound chip and line out for front channels and sub.


----------



## goodolcheez

Will be getting a SVS SB12-NSD subwoofer instead..  twice the price, but this maybe a solid product, something worth every dollar.
   
  Once I get it setup with Audioengine A2 speakers I will post my impression.....


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> Sounds like a nice setup you got there. I just looked up Argon SUB840. Looks schweet...... Made from Denmark?
> 
> 
> I have $800 to spare for my living room setup.  Gonna get me the following:
> ...


 
   


 Yes Argon 840 is pretty good! 
  If you have the money, why dont go for the Audioengine 5+? They have much more power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the A2s is perfectly for desktop, sounds just as sweet if not better for near-field listening!


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> Yes Argon 840 is pretty good!
> If you have the money, why dont go for the Audioengine 5+? They have much more power.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah but A2 sounds better than the A5, which is why I wanted to go A2 route.  Looking for quality and sound signature over volume...
   
  Got myself a SVS SB12-NSD sub.
   
  The lows will go as low as 23 hz and as high as 270 hz.  Expensive, but I feel it's a solid purchase.
   
  Sound good so far.  Planning to get me another pair of A2's to add, to complete a 5.1 channel system.  For now it's running as 2.1 channel.


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> Yeah but A2 sounds better than the A5, which is why I wanted to go A2 route.  Looking for quality and sound signature over volume...
> 
> Got myself a SVS SB12-NSD sub.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, the A2s is soo nice.
  
  Oh, a 5.1 system with only A2's and a nice subwoofer, ME WANT


----------



## sygyzy

Would any DAC with RCA out's work with the A2's?


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> Would any DAC with RCA out's work with the A2's?


 
   
  Sure, why not? The signal is analogue already.
  Even if your DAC doesn't have RCA outputs, you could buy a converter (e.g. mini-to-RCA)


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> Would any DAC with RCA out's work with the A2's?


 

 Absolutely.  It has RCA input and 3.5mm mini input.


----------



## goodolcheez

The A2 speaker's strong key is the mid push. It is more than plenty, especially given their size.  It has extremely tight bass, which makes some of the songs sound really, really good. I call it very very accurate mid / mid-low bass.  The beauty of this speaker is that its 2.75" carbon kevlar woofer works as "mid range" depending on setup, so addition of a subwoofer works well too.  Treble is plenty if you increase only by a notch on the 16k on equalizer setting.  The speaker goes up as high as 22kHz..
   
  I am impressed that it is almost keeping up with my new 12" SVS SB12-NSD subwoofer.  All that low ends has been taken care of.   The A2 speakers themselves have great / pretty wide sound stage but with the addition of the sub there is much more weight to the music.
   
  Doesn't sound so balanced from far-field listening due to the lack of A2 speakers output level but for nearfield listening this is the bomb. You hear all of the details and that added bass.....


----------



## sygyzy

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Sure, why not? The signal is analogue already.
> Even if your DAC doesn't have RCA outputs, you could buy a converter (e.g. mini-to-RCA)


 
   
  For some reason, I thought that maybe it would require a DAC of a certain power. Later, I realized a DAC's job is just to convert the signal and any "power" is the job of the amplifier. Duh.


----------



## BradleyP

I've had the A2s for several months and listen to them at least six hours a day.  These things are like your kids--you know their faults, but you love them anyway and wouldn't trade them for anything.  A mark of a truly good speaker is that with better equipment and source material upstream, they themselves sound better.  These things pass that test with flying colors.  I've mated them with the Audioengine D1 dac--a phenomenal bargain at $169--put them on the matching stands, and bought good RCA and USB cables.  Next, I got the J River media center player, set it for kernel streaming, and downloaded some 96/24 files from HD Tracks.  Oh.  My.  Gawd.  In terms of sheer pleasure, this little rig rivaled my $10k system in the other room.  I'm not kidding.  I sat at my desk and laughed out loud at the absurdity of what I was hearing, and the more I turned it up, the better it got.
   
  In some ways, the little system actually beat the big system, much to my dismay.  To make a long story short, after some experimentation, I ended up connecting the D1 directly to my 250 watt per channel amp driving a pair of Martin Logan SL3 electrostatic speakers.  Again, I laughed out loud at the absurdity of what I was hearing.  This palm-size USB dac obliterated my CD player AND preamp whether was playing mp3, CD, or hi def.  Needless to day, I'm rethinking my whole he-man stereo, now.
   
  If you hate the location of the volume knob on the back, the knob on the front of the D1 takes care of that.  Sorry for this rambling post, but I'm pretty high on my Audioengine gear.


----------



## TuckYou91

ok so say I want to buy these a2's for my ipod. I want to use them from my room just personal listening and my room is large but the speakers will be very close to me because I dont use a lot of my room. What else would I need other than my ipod and the speakers to set it all up?


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





tuckyou91 said:


> ok so say I want to buy these a2's for my ipod. I want to use them from my room just personal listening and my room is large but the speakers will be very close to me because I dont use a lot of my room. What else would I need other than my ipod and the speakers to set it all up?


 

 A line out dock to connect the iPod.

 You could run a regular 3.5mm IC from the headphone out on the iPod but you'll get better sound bypassing the internals.
   
*Fiio* makes a $10 dock but there are various models out there for you to try.


----------



## TuckYou91

Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> A line out dock to connect the iPod.
> 
> You could run a regular 3.5mm IC from the headphone out on the iPod but you'll get better sound bypassing the internals.
> 
> *Fiio* makes a $10 dock but there are various models out there for you to try.


 
  Thanks, so all I need is the Line out dock correct? That $10 one would be good enough?


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





tuckyou91 said:


> Thanks, so all I need is the Line out dock correct? That $10 one would be good enough?


 
   
  Yep.
   
  The LOD isn't a requirement but it's recommended by most people I would think.


----------



## TuckYou91

Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> Yep.
> 
> The LOD isn't a requirement but it's recommended by most people I would think.


 
  ok thanks man appreciate it


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





tuckyou91 said:


> Thanks, so all I need is the Line out dock correct? That $10 one would be good enough?


 
   
  yeah it will get the job done nicely.  depending on the ipod you have it may net be very different from the hp out but it does give a line level volume which is handy.


----------



## Mr C

Hey I was wondering how you guys were using your a2s.
   
  I've had a set of audioengine a2 for a while and I wanted to add a bit of punch.
   
  So I've got 2 choices here either I buy a sub with a speaker output (had to find one under 300$ here in france) or i get a soundcard (external) that has a sub output, the easily available option over here is a creative 5.1 surround card.
   
  What I'm aiming to do is to be able to eq the speaker outpu to remove some of the bass from them so the sub does all the job.
   
  Anyone got some advice on how to proceed?


----------



## mark2410

well getting a sub with speaker outputs (as in av outputs, not powered) would be the way to go i think.
   
  honestly im not sure how common that is but i know the S8 has that so would be what id look to first.  i dont know what the availability is there however.
   
  what to look out for is the sub having line in AND line out connectors


----------



## Mr C

Yeah the A8 looks nice but seemed a bit like overkill considering the size of my appartment of the a2s.
   
  I managed to find a nice sub that had the kind of outputs needed for the A2s.
   
  here is the link in case anyone from france is looking for a sub
   
  http://www.cobrason.com/son-home-cinema/caissons-de-basses/mosscade-titan-5-5-noir.html


----------



## mark2410

that looks like it should be the right thing, you should come back when you get it and say how you get on with it.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





mr c said:


> Yeah the A8 looks nice but seemed a bit like overkill considering the size of my appartment of the a2s.
> 
> I managed to find a nice sub that had the kind of outputs needed for the A2s.
> 
> ...


 
   
  A2's love subs.   It sounds even better if you get a sound card (i.e. Asus Xonar). Connect A2's to the front out.  In the mid / upper bass region they beat speakers in the ~$1000 range.
   
  With very expensive cables, it beats my Focal monitors in some songs.  You will experience treble lack with the sub running, but if you tune your bass output you can make some breathtaking sound outta it.


----------



## gitchoo1

Do you think buying two pairs of these and an s8 to create a 4.1 system and maybe adding a center channel would be a good idea?


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





gitchoo1 said:


> Do you think buying two pairs of these and an s8 to create a 4.1 system and maybe adding a center channel would be a good idea?


 
   
  not really, i mean you could do it but bare in mind no unified volume control.


----------



## BradleyP

If you buy an Audioengine W3 with two extra receivers, you will have unified volume.


----------



## gitchoo1

That's what I was thinking but what center channel would go well with audioengines


----------



## cutie

Yes, after hearing the A5+, the A2s got no meat. But the A5s are just too big for my office desktop.
  Really wish I could get the sound of A5s with an A2 footprint.


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





gitchoo1 said:


> Do you think buying two pairs of these and an s8 to create a 4.1 system and maybe adding a center channel would be a good idea?


 
   
  Why not go with the P4's or something then?


----------



## gitchoo1

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> Why not go with the P4's or something then?


 
  I don't have an amp and do not need that much volume


----------



## BradleyP

I have found that the better the signal you feed the A2s, the more meat they have.  Treat them like the $600 speakers they actually are, and you will be rewarded.  I now feed mine with a tube-based dac from Grant Fidelity ($350), and I upgraded the tube, too.  It was a big improvement over the perfectly fine Audioengine D1 dac.  On New Year's Eve, I set up my desktop rig in my friend's 16 x 20 billiard room on a granite counter top and cranked it for four hours.  You could feel the music in the walls and floor.  No kidding.  Live recordings sounded very live, especially big band material.  Upright bass was taut and tuneful.  Sure, deep bass was not there and never will be, but everything else sounded so good that I seldom missed it, especially on music that didn't have much deep bass anyway.  This coming from a guy whose main rig is flat down to 38 Hz.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





gitchoo1 said:


> I don't have an amp and do not need that much volume


 
   
  But buy a OK and quite cheap on secondhand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That would be much more flexible


----------



## cnhardwick

Looks like the A2+ is coming out soon. The built in DAC seems ideal for anyone using them for computer speakers. Otherwise I do not see that the A2+ changes much from the A2. The volume control is still on the back. 

http://www.stereophile.com/content/audioengine-a2-desktop-loudspeaker


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





cnhardwick said:


> Looks like the A2+ is coming out soon. The built in DAC seems ideal for anyone using them for computer speakers. Otherwise I do not see that the A2+ changes much from the A2. The volume control is still on the back.
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/audioengine-a2-desktop-loudspeaker


 
   


 Really really nice!  Audioengine company delivers as usual!


----------



## patrick1

Quote: 





bradleyp said:


> I've had the A2s for several months and listen to them at least six hours a day.  These things are like your kids--you know their faults, but you love them anyway and wouldn't trade them for anything.  A mark of a truly good speaker is that with better equipment and source material upstream, they themselves sound better.  These things pass that test with flying colors.  I've mated them with the Audioengine D1 dac--a phenomenal bargain at $169--put them on the matching stands, and bought good RCA and USB cables.  Next, I got the J River media center player, set it for kernel streaming, and downloaded some 96/24 files from HD Tracks.  Oh.  My.  Gawd.  In terms of sheer pleasure, this little rig rivaled my $10k system in the other room.  I'm not kidding.  I sat at my desk and laughed out loud at the absurdity of what I was hearing, and the more I turned it up, the better it got.
> 
> In some ways, the little system actually beat the big system, much to my dismay.  To make a long story short, after some experimentation, I ended up connecting the D1 directly to my 250 watt per channel amp driving a pair of Martin Logan SL3 electrostatic speakers.  Again, I laughed out loud at the absurdity of what I was hearing.  This palm-size USB dac obliterated my CD player AND preamp whether was playing mp3, CD, or hi def.  Needless to day, I'm rethinking my whole he-man stereo, now.
> 
> If you hate the location of the volume knob on the back, the knob on the front of the D1 takes care of that.  Sorry for this rambling post, but I'm pretty high on my Audioengine gear.


 
   
  This post made me a bit more certain about the A2's. Have them since yesterday and compared them to a Teufel B 200 USB system. At first, the exaggerated bass made me feel unhappy with them. Via a work-around (http://osxdaily.com/2012/05/18/equalizer-for-all-audio-mac-os-x/) I could equalise them on my macbook. It helped, but there must be more. 
  Hopefully the DAC will work, but the Audioengine D1 is $ 170, and 170 euro's here in the Netherlands. This is still quite some money when you can buy an extra pair of A2's for that amount... Of course, that opinion may vary from person to person. For the record, I have the matching stands. 
   
  In short, less bass and more details is what I'm hoping for


----------



## BradleyP

Taming the bass was my main task with the A2s, but I have mostly succeeded.  First, I got a different DAC, the Grant Fidelity TubeDAC-11, which delivers better detail in the bass and provides better tonal balance for the A2s.  (I travel with my little D1, now.)  I imagine the Audioquest Dragonfly would be something to seriously consider at USD 250.  Second, I placed the A2s on their stands and placed each stand on three heavy books.  My speakers had been energizing my entire desk, but the additional acoustical isolation of the books helps very much.  I would like to find stone blocks to replace the books.
   
  Place the speakers at least one meter apart if you can.  Good luck!


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





patrick1 said:


> This post made me a bit more certain about the A2's. Have them since yesterday and compared them to a Teufel B 200 USB system. At first, the exaggerated bass made me feel unhappy with them. Via a work-around (http://osxdaily.com/2012/05/18/equalizer-for-all-audio-mac-os-x/) I could equalise them on my macbook. It helped, but there must be more.
> Hopefully the DAC will work, but the Audioengine D1 is $ 170, and 170 euro's here in the Netherlands. This is still quite some money when you can buy an extra pair of A2's for that amount... Of course, that opinion may vary from person to person. For the record, I have the matching stands.
> 
> In short, less bass and more details is what I'm hoping for


 
   
   
  You want less bass, then place them away from the wall. The bass will be reduced and more accurate.
   
  I wouldn't want volume knob on the front of the A2 speaker. Because it will look ugly.
   
  I honestly think the A2 speakers sound as good as the $1000 speakers, not $600. The bass (mid and upper bass) is just something else on these speakers. Very tight, fast, and detailed / authentic bass.  They create a wonderful synergy with the subwoofer. 
   
  A2's strong key is the bass.
   
  Mid range is pretty good.
   
  The only weakness is the treble and they don't open up as wide as the speakers in the $1500- 2000 range.


----------



## Grevlin

Does anyone have a nice record player to pre-amp to the A2's?
   
   
  Would the A2's be the weakest link?
   
   
  I'm thinking about:
   
  Debut Carbon* to* Rolls Bellari VP 130 *to* A2's
   
   
  ...for desk chair listening when I want to set the headphones down.


----------



## patrick1

Placing the speakers away from the wall is not really an option since I have a small desk.
   
  What goodolcheez says, the bass is good (however exaggerated) and the mid's are okay. But I really miss the drama in music like the voice of louis armstrong and details from guitar music. Especially small sounds/details that makes certain music wonderful. Everything sounds smoothed out, flat and dull. The same with Jimi Hendrix and John Mayer.
   
   
  I think i'm more a monitor kind of listener, but not too clean.. Still thinking about trying some AV40 monitors when the Teufel B200's are sold.


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





patrick1 said:


> Still thinking about trying some AV40 monitors when the Teufel B200's are sold.


 
   
  If you do, please do a comparison with your A2's


----------



## cnhardwick

patrick1 said:


> Placing the speakers away from the wall is not really an option since I have a small desk.
> 
> What goodolcheez says, the bass is good (however exaggerated) and the mid's are okay. But I really miss the drama in music like the voice of louis armstrong and details from guitar music. Especially small sounds/details that makes certain music wonderful. Everything sounds smoothed out, flat and dull. The same with Jimi Hendrix and John Mayer.
> 
> ...




I do not think placing them away from the wall should be a big deal with the A2 sense they are front ported. 

What you describe about the A2 sounding smoothed out is exactly how I feel. They are good, but some songs just sound dull. I would not have thought myself a monitor person, that is why I decided on the A2, but not I am starting to think maybe I am wrong.


----------



## patrick1

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> If you do, please do a comparison with your A2's


 
   
  Of course, be keep in mind that I'm not a professional reviewer. It would just be a short argumentation 
  Quote: 





cnhardwick said:


> I do not think placing them away from the wall should be a big deal with the A2 sense they are front ported.
> 
> What you describe about the A2 sounding smoothed out is exactly how I feel. They are good, but some songs just sound dull. I would not have thought myself a monitor person, that is why I decided on the A2, but not I am starting to think maybe I am wrong.


 
   
  Exactly my thoughts. I thought it would not be wise to order some clinical speakers because I wanted to get a chill from all the wonderful music that is available in the world. I did not expect speakers that would kill the drama in some tracks. 
  Anyway, we already mentioned that. I do want to try a dac with the a2's, but I have to get some finances straight. Otherwise I'm getting spanked by the mrs.


----------



## cnhardwick

Quote: 





patrick1 said:


> Of course, be keep in mind that I'm not a professional reviewer. It would just be a short argumentation
> 
> Exactly my thoughts. I thought it would not be wise to order some clinical speakers because I wanted to get a chill from all the wonderful music that is available in the world. I did not expect speakers that would kill the drama in some tracks.
> Anyway, we already mentioned that. I do want to try a dac with the a2's, but I have to get some finances straight. Otherwise I'm getting spanked by the mrs.


 
  A DAC is the next think on my purchase list as well. I am just using my Sansa Clip right now as a source for my A2s. I would like to thinka decent DAC would add a little more detail, but I am starting to think that is wishful thinking. Just curious, how long have you had your A2s? I have only had mine for a few weeks. I'm wondering if maybe I need to let them burn in for awhile.


----------



## patrick1

Same here, hoping for more detail, but afraid that is just not their nature... 
  I've only got them less then a week, but they're second hand. Already tested them with all sorts of inputs (iPhone, macbook, PC) and equaliser settings. I did notice some improvement with them connected on my PC with a simple Creative soundcard over my macbook. A little sharper and more detailed.


----------



## BradleyP

In my nine months with my A2s, I've discovered that they need acoustic isolation and a very good signal to sound good, and then they sound very good.  Get the tweeters level with your ears if you haven't already, or at least angle them up directly at your ears.  If your A2s sit directly on your desk, they will sound BAD.  Several inches of stone or wood blocks or heavy books make good stands when used alone or with the A2 stands for keeping the bass off and out of your desk.  Also, get the speakers at least three feet apart and nearly that far away from you.  If you're too close, the bass is overwhelming, but a few inches more distance makes a big difference. In short, set them up like a pair of professional studio monitors.  That's step 1.  
   
  Step 2 is to feed them a very good signal, which can be a frustration when you spend $200 on the A2s and expect to be done.  You really need a decent DAC.  I am in love with my $325 Grant Fidelity Tube DAC 11 that I upgraded with an awesome $15 Electro Harmonix tube.  The A2s love tubes.  The Audioengine D1 DAC was okay, but not nearly as good as as the GF.  Fortunately, there are dozens of great choices in the $300-$500 range. 
   
  I now have all the drama in my music I could ever want, but I had to work hard.  It was totally worth it.  Good luck!


----------



## goodolcheez

If you find the songs sound dull, flat, adjust your equalizer.  The A2's have pretty flat frequency response and will sound a little dull.  All it needs is increase the 8 khz and 16 khz by a notch or two.   Lower the mid range by only one notch.  Perfect for most songs. 
   
  A descent DAC will help.
   
  Solid silver audio cable made a big difference for me.  It further increased the contrast / depth of the sound with increased detail. Definitely the opposite of mud.  It sounds crispy, crystal-like, like you are in a room with wall covered with ice or marvel stone in the treble region.
   
   
  cheez


----------



## cnhardwick

Quote: 





bradleyp said:


> In my nine months with my A2s, I've discovered that they need acoustic isolation and a very good signal to sound good, and then they sound very good.  Get the tweeters level with your ears if you haven't already, or at least angle them up directly at your ears.  If your A2s sit directly on your desk, they will sound BAD.  Several inches of stone or wood blocks or heavy books make good stands when used alone or with the A2 stands for keeping the bass off and out of your desk.  Also, get the speakers at least three feet apart and nearly that far away from you.  If you're too close, the bass is overwhelming, but a few inches more distance makes a big difference. In short, set them up like a pair of professional studio monitors.  That's step 1.
> 
> Step 2 is to feed them a very good signal, which can be a frustration when you spend $200 on the A2s and expect to be done.  You really need a decent DAC.  I am in love with my $325 Grant Fidelity Tube DAC 11 that I upgraded with an awesome $15 Electro Harmonix tube.  The A2s love tubes.  The Audioengine D1 DAC was okay, but not nearly as good as as the GF.  Fortunately, there are dozens of great choices in the $300-$500 range.
> 
> I now have all the drama in my music I could ever want, but I had to work hard.  It was totally worth it.  Good luck!


 
  You may be right about needing to get the speakers off my desk. I had assumed the stands would be enough, but I am starting to think maybe a little more is needed to keep the desk distorting the bass. They do sound a little more balanced when I stick a thick book under them. Kind of ruins the clean look of the A2, but it's something I will experiment with.
  Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> If you find the songs sound dull, flat, adjust your equalizer.  The A2's have pretty flat frequency response and will sound a little dull.  All it needs is increase the 8 khz and 16 khz by a notch or two.   Lower the mid range by only one notch.  Perfect for most songs.
> 
> A descent DAC will help.
> 
> ...


 
  I remembered I have the BBE app on my phone and decided to see how it would life to the sound. It defiantly does. I never much cared for the way it made my headphones sound, and I am still not sure I like the way it  distorts the sound on the speakers, but it certainly took the dull the part out of the sound. Not to mention make it more bass heavy.
   
  I really do not doubt these speakers are good, I am just not sure yet if they match my taste. Clearly I need to experiment with them more though before deciding.


----------



## patrick1

You say: take a silver cable. But how about the other speaker? That speaker doesn't benefit from a silver cable..
Just my thoughts, that silver cable would only contribute to one speaker. Should i also upgrade the Jack cable for the line in?


----------



## mikemercer

The A2 are, for me, the most impressive product Audioengine makes.  Given a resolute source (I often use my Dragonfly as DAC ahead of them, before that either my HRT Music Streamer II or Headroom Total Bithead) their dynamics are dazzling, considering their physical size.  I installed a few pairs in Mr. C's place (the DJ) and where-ever I put a pair I placed an HRT Music Streamer II ahead of them.  I would never consider "mud" as a way to describe their sound.  But, we ALL interpret differently.
   
  I have my HRT microStreamer connected to them now - and the pairing is fantastic!
  I have to share my REVIEW of the microStreamer with you guys.  It's mind-blowingly good.
   
  BTW - the new A2+ is around the corner.  I've heard them, and they're excellent!!


----------



## cnhardwick

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> The A2 are, for me, the most impressive product Audioengine makes.  Given a resolute source (I often use my Dragonfly as DAC ahead of them, before that either my HRT Music Streamer II or Headroom Total Bithead) their dynamics are dazzling, considering their physical size.  I installed a few pairs in Mr. C's place (the DJ) and where-ever I put a pair I placed an HRT Music Streamer II ahead of them.  I would never consider "mud" as a way to describe their sound.  But, we ALL interpret differently.
> 
> I have my HRT microStreamer connected to them now - and the pairing is fantastic!
> I have to share my REVIEW of the microStreamer with you guys.  It's mind-blowingly good.
> ...


 
  Does the A2+ very sound different from the A2? I know it was going to have a built-in DAC, but or someone using their own DAC is it going to be a big enough improvement over the A2 to warrant an upgrade?


----------



## patrick1

I agree that they perform loud considering their size and that is respectable, but the bass is so much overpowered. I use them with with my Macbook pro 2011 and I find a lot of songs missing detail and combined with (or maybe due to) the overpowered bass setting, the song becomes dull and annoying to listen too. It isn't clear and crisp like some Teufel speakers I've owned. Details I started to hear and enjoy in music disappeared again with the Audioengine A2's. I'm not saying they're not capable of playing detailed music, but I think they are tuned wrong. Of at least for my taste. A considerable amount of people beg to differ 
   
  Rock is just not entertaining. I own some Sennheiser HD25-1 ii cans and I'm constantly prone to grab it while the idea of getting quality desktop speakers was to leave the headphones be for other purposes.
   
  I am looking for a DAC to connect them too, but it is not so easy to decide which. I've been offered a Maverick D1 with upgrades, but the Dragonfly would be very relaxed when it comes to size. Then again, I also have a normal PC on my desk and with the Maverick D1, I can easily change the inputs.
  Both the Dragonfly and the HRT Microstreamer are not available in the Netherlands. I will have to import them, which can be expensive. I haven't seen a good offering for one of them yet.
   
  I really hope I can make the A2's sound more like I want them too. But if it's not meant to be, then it's not 
  Will go with some Wharfdale's 9.1 then, or some M-audio speakers. I've just read that you owned some M-audio's (http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/audioengine-2-great-computer-speakers/). Didn't you think they were much clearer, you disliked them a bit you said? I really want speakers that can make the details in guitar music right and the emotion that music can have. I'm talking artists like Jimi Hendrix, John Mayer and lots of other good artists or in general acoustic pop songs. I'm really not so much a electronic music listener.
    
  Maybe a decent DAC is all I need. Connecting them via my PC with a cheap Creative Soundblaster Audigy S (or something) provides already clearer sound than the macbook. But I love working on the macbook. While I'm editing this post I'm listening to some Stevie Wonder songs and I must say they are very pleasant on the Audioengine's. The soul music is pretty full and warm. 
   
  Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> The A2 are, for me, the most impressive product Audioengine makes.  Given a resolute source (I often use my Dragonfly as DAC ahead of them, before that either my HRT Music Streamer II or Headroom Total Bithead) their dynamics are dazzling, considering their physical size.  I installed a few pairs in Mr. C's place (the DJ) and where-ever I put a pair I placed an HRT Music Streamer II ahead of them.  I would never consider "mud" as a way to describe their sound.  But, we ALL interpret differently.
> 
> I have my HRT microStreamer connected to them now - and the pairing is fantastic!
> I have to share my REVIEW of the microStreamer with you guys.  It's mind-blowingly good.
> ...


----------



## patrick1

So, in the mean time I managed to buy a second hand, modded Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1 DAC from a fellow head-fi'er. The difference is very clear! The speakers now sound very much more detailed, warmer and sometimes really awesome, especially with instrumental music. They still are not that detailed as some other speakers I listened and the bass is still overpowered. With some music, like hiphop, the speakers resonate in their own bass when the volume is turned somewhat loud. 
   
  If only the bass would be adjustable on the back or something, then they would be excellent speakers. They can really fill a decent room.


----------



## cnhardwick

Quote: 





patrick1 said:


> So, in the mean time I managed to buy a second hand, modded Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1 DAC from a fellow head-fi'er. The difference is very clear! The speakers now sound very much more detailed, warmer and sometimes really awesome, especially with instrumental music. They still are not that detailed as some other speakers I listened and the bass is still overpowered. With some music, like hiphop, the speakers resonate in their own bass when the volume is turned somewhat loud.
> 
> If only the bass would be adjustable on the back or something, then they would be excellent speakers. They can really fill a decent room.


 
  Thanks for the update. I may need to get a DAC soon. I have been using my Sansa and iPod as a source mostly. I agree the bass is just overpowering. Using the EQ just turn it down a little really helps a lot. Also EQing the treble up just bit add a little more excitement to the dull sound.


----------



## hashish

Has any one noticed a difference in sound between the L (w/ amp) and R? My right has an extended lower frequency range I suspect due to the increase in air volume.


----------



## MrTechAgent

Nice review ......... thanks


----------



## groovyd

Sold my A2+S8 setup for Paradigm MilleniaOne CT and the difference is night and day.  Highly recommended!


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





groovyd said:


> Sold my A2+S8 setup for Paradigm MilleniaOne CT and the difference is night and day.  Highly recommended!


 
   

 But that system costs like 3 times more? :O Of course they sound better.


----------



## patrick1

I sold them for a Muse TA2021 amp (42 euros) and a pair of B&O Beovox S30 speakers from a jumble sale for 10 euros. This is connected via my maverick D1 (modded).

It sounds so much better and costs so little. Maybe i'll upgrade the speakers in the future, when i see a nice pair come by second hand, for now it's fantastic.


----------



## groovyd

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> But that system costs like 3 times more? :O Of course they sound better.


 
  meh... totally worth it


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





groovyd said:


> meh... totally worth it


 
  Yeah, that may be true


----------



## dizzyorange

if you're disappointed with the A2 sound (compared to the glowing stereophile review), keep in mind that the reviewer had them on lead shot loaded stands positioned in a dedicated listening room.  IMO these speakers don't do so well placed on a desk -> the mid bass bump obscures the otherwise wonderful mid-range.  I elevated them about 14" off my desk and the difference was drastic.  i only imagine they would sound better on real stands with no desk below (and no monitor in between).


----------



## sixtyfo

dizzyorange said:


> if you're disappointed with the A2 sound (compared to the glowing stereophile review), keep in mind that the reviewer had them on lead shot loaded stands positioned in a dedicated listening room.  IMO these speakers don't do so well placed on a desk -> the mid bass bump obscures the otherwise wonderful mid-range.  I elevated them about 14" off my desk and the difference was drastic.  i only imagine they would sound better on real stands with no desk below (and no monitor in between).




+1 for sure. I found that half a dozen beer bottles make an excellent stand for my desk. It also helped that I took 10db out at 150hz which cleared up the midbass issue for me.


----------



## groovyd

I think there is an untapped market for small solid desktop stands specifically for high end computer sats like the AudioEngines and Paradigms, etc. 14" is about right in most cases.


----------



## BradleyP

Agree.  I have searched far and wide for a solution that costs less than the speakers themselves to no avail.  The A2 speakers never sounded so good as when I placed them directly on my friend's granite counter top all the way to the front edge.  I fantasize about a pair of made-to-measure granite blocks to acoustically isolate the speakers completely from my desk, but that would cost hundreds.  For now, thick, heavy books paired with the A2 rubber stands do pretty well.


----------



## cnhardwick

Sterophile has an update on the Audioengine A2+.
  
 It is nice to see Audioengine is listening to customers' feedback and attempting to address the bass distortion issue:
  


> Bass response has also been addressed. Audioengine's Brady Bargenquast explains, "In the new A2+ we've included a linear limiter which will manage the bass at the point where bass distortion starts to occur. Being a linear limiter, it will not chop the signal, but instead retains the shape of the waveform, simply not allowing it to go into distortion. So if you listen to the A2+ at higher levels you'll notice the bass response is tamed and not as boomy. The limiter will have no effect at normal listening levels."


 
  
 Reportedly these will start shipping November 1.


----------



## SonicBlip

Has anyone else had issues with the general build quality of their A2's?  Although mine sound great, one of the units looks pretty rough.... the bezel around the tweeter looks like it was improperly processed (hacked at), but then still used anyway.  Also there's a lump in the paint and there was a minor scratch on the speaker cone out of the box... 

 Images: http://imgur.com/a/UD8pI/all


----------



## BradleyP

My left A2 has a very minor imperfection around the tweeter bezel, but I had never even noticed it until I read your post.  I've had mine almost two years, so that tells you how minor it is.  See if you can get an adjustment from Audioengine if that's where you bought the speakers.  They have always been responsive to me, although my communication has always been questions and suggestions, never complaints.


----------



## shenhaizile

good idea,i will see if i can buy some A2 from the US to use when i dont use headphones,beside some cheaper logitech and a few brands more,is a good and cheap speakers to start with when considering good enjoiable sound.thanks for your sharing


----------



## groovyd

IMHO if you care about good sound just bite the bullet and get something like the Paradigm MilleniaOne CT instead.  Then you won't be losing out on every upgrade resale in-between. It is cheaper in the end and far less work then hassling with ebay or shipping.


----------



## nick n

bradleyp said:


> Agree.  I have searched far and wide for a solution that costs less than the speakers themselves to no avail.  The A2 speakers never sounded so good as when I placed them directly on my friend's granite counter top all the way to the front edge.  I fantasize about a pair of made-to-measure granite blocks to acoustically isolate the speakers completely from my desk, but that would cost hundreds.  For now, thick, heavy books paired with the A2 rubber stands do pretty well.


 

 just go to a tile  countertop maker/installer place they should have loads of offcuts. even old sample slabs for showing people.
  
 By the way i see the NEW A2+ has a few upgrades over the regular A2
 built -in 16 bit DAC
 RCA output
 bigger binding posts
 revised power supply
 mini-xlr power connector
 improved bass response
  
 Do I need another set? Could give these as a gift maybe. hmmm.


----------



## cowboyjack2014

Thanks for all the great reviews and info on the A2s. I finally gave in and pulled the trigger on a set today.


----------



## csnr

a


----------



## BradleyP

If you are of average height or taller, buy the official stands, but also buy two foam yoga blocks for about $5 each.  Sit the official stands on the large faces of the blocks and you will keep the "boom" out of the desktop and get the stereo image up to a more pleasing height.  Midrange will be cleared up even more and bass will be better defined.  In my experience, the official stands do not do enough for acoustical isolation unless the desktop is a very solid one.  Professional studio monitors are usually sat on angled foam stands from Sonex for about $40 or more a pair.  Yoga blocks give the same or better acoustical isolation for much less money if you are angling the speakers up rather than down.  (Monitors often sit on a hutch and are angled down.)  
  
 Also, the better the signal you feed the Audioengines, the better they sound.  Many like the Audioengine D1 DAC, which I use for headphones when I travel, but they tend to overdo the bass in the A2, although less so since I put the yoga blocks in place. Try the Audioengine D3 or the Dragonfly; or the iFi DSD Nano is you want a physical volume knob.  I've gone even higher end than these, and it makes a nice difference.
  
 Finally, get a good RCA interconnect, like the Audioquest Evergreen at minimum.    
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## dizzyorange

bradleyp said:


> If you are of average height or taller, buy the official stands, but also buy two foam yoga blocks for about $5 each.  Sit the official stands on the large faces of the blocks and you will keep the "boom" out of the desktop and get the stereo image up to a more pleasing height.  Midrange will be cleared up even more and bass will be better defined.  In my experience, the official stands do not do enough for acoustical isolation unless the desktop is a very solid one.  Professional studio monitors are usually sat on angled foam stands from Sonex for about $40 or more a pair.  Yoga blocks give the same or better acoustical isolation for much less money if you are angling the speakers up rather than down.  (Monitors often sit on a hutch and are angled down.)
> 
> Also, the better the signal you feed the Audioengines, the better they sound.  Many like the Audioengine D1 DAC, which I use for headphones when I travel, but they tend to overdo the bass in the A2, although less so since I put the yoga blocks in place. Try the Audioengine D3 or the Dragonfly; or the iFi DSD Nano is you want a physical volume knob.  I've gone even higher end than these, and it makes a nice difference.
> 
> ...


 
 This is really good advice.  Audioengines really need to be kept off the desk, which is a shame considering how they are advertised and photographed.  IMO, they are not at their best unless they are a good 12 inches above a desk surface, or ideally, on stands away from a desk, with no monitor in the middle.


----------



## BradleyP

Here's a further tweak that makes a difference with the Audioengine stands and foam yoga blocks: lay a pencil down under each of the front and back edge of the Audioengine stands between the stands and the foam blocks.  This step finally achieved total mechanical isolation between the A2 and the desktop.  It wasn't subtle.  I'm sure other prettier solutions are available.
  
 Since my last post, I moved the A2s to my TV where they are doing a great job.  On my desktop now sit a pair of JBL LSR305 studio monitors. They are a nice step up from the A2s--mostly in the bass--for the same money.  (On sale for $240/pr)  IF and ONLY IF you have the real estate on your desktop and can put them four feet apart and can sit them each on a pair of foam yoga blocks, these are the way to go.  If you don't have the room, stick with the A2 and be happy.  The JBLs also sound great on traditional speaker stands in a regular hifi setup.  Neutral, big, musical sound for peanuts.  It just don't get no better for the money.


----------



## zomgliekwtf

Will using the official Audioengine stands achieve the same isolating effect?


----------



## BradleyP

In my experience on my somewhat flimsy desk, no.  They were essential for image height, but they still needed the yoga blocks for further isolation and proper image height.  On sturdier surfaces like a granite countertop, the Audioengine stands were enough, or even no stands at all.  Start with the Audioengine stands and if your whole desktop booms or if the image is lower than you want, apply the $10 fix.  Good luck!


----------



## hakushondaimao

Just picked up a pair of the A2+ today on sale (C$179) for my office, replacing a crappy pair of $30 Creative PC speakers. Being an office, I can't really blare the tunes, but am loving the SQ compared to my previous set-up. At equivalent volumes, the music has greater bass and mid range, with depth and vibrancy. Have my laptop connected via USB, utilizing the in-speaker DAC, and am very pleased with my new sound environment. Listened to some classical, some jazz, some 70s rock, and 90s house this afternoon, and was well pleased with all genres.


----------



## Itbesandrodoe1

i got a pair of A2+ from craiglist for a steal and i love them! they look so nice and sleek its a buestiful addition to any mac friendly setup.


----------



## mark2410

itbesandrodoe1 said:


> i got a pair of A2+ from craiglist for a steal and i love them! they look so nice and sleek its a buestiful addition to any mac friendly setup.


 
 gratz


----------



## kriswalden

Hope I'm not resurrecting a dead thread (I've only posted here once, a while back), but i couldn't figure out how to start a new post. This may jump back and forth a bit, but I'll try and keep my thoughts/questions in order.

 I recently have been learning I can't wear headphones. I noticed it a while back on my Astro a50s (no longer owned, btw) that they would put pressure on my jaw just below my ears, and it would ache (not hugely, but enough to cause my shoulders/neck to tense) for a day or so. I recently have been using HD 558s and after nearly a month, same issue! Anyway, long story short, I pretty much used them for gaming, music, and youtube, though mostly gaming. I enjoy positional audio and would like to avoid sacrificing some of that, but it's not the most important thing for me, gaming-wise. I was considering the Promedia Klipsch speakers when I started reading people suggesting the Audioengine A2 instead (plus the Klipsch at my local best buy aren't working, so there's no way to test the audio in person). Are the A2s good for gaming? Hearing the game's nuances is important, but I also don't mind a nice thump of bass for immersion.

 I'm still learning my preferences, but I would assume a nice balance is ideal for both gaming and music (I like to be able to hear the other instruments in music, and the only music I pretty much can't stand is heavy rock/rap/country. I mostly listen to my local Christian stations, some soundtracks from Last of Us/Tomb Raider, and Youtube artists like Alex G/Peter Hollens).

 Before I really started on my path to better audio (hopefully), I was using Altec Lansing 621 speakers, and I loved them immensely. Sadly, they started having issues (hand me downs) and I passed them on to a cousin who needed something for his rig. I was then steared towards gaming headsets because of friends and got suckered into the marketing hype for a while (thus the a50 purchase a while back, which has since been rectified).

 All of that to say this: Are the A2 speakers worth it for gaming (PC and PS4) and music? I prefer a clean and minimal-looking setup, and I plan on getting a decent desktop mic and using push to talk (NT-USB or AT2020 USB, or maybe an ATR 2100 to reduce background noise if recommended).

 I just need help getting my audio life straightened out and don't want to waste a bunch of space/money!
  
 P.S. I'd like these to be good enough for music for when I'm doing my photo/video editing.


----------



## cnhardwick

kriswalden said:


> Hope I'm not resurrecting a dead thread (I've only posted here once, a while back), but i couldn't figure out how to start a new post. This may jump back and forth a bit, but I'll try and keep my thoughts/questions in order.
> 
> I recently have been learning I can't wear headphones. I noticed it a while back on my Astro a50s (no longer owned, btw) that they would put pressure on my jaw just below my ears, and it would ache (not hugely, but enough to cause my shoulders/neck to tense) for a day or so. I recently have been using HD 558s and after nearly a month, same issue! Anyway, long story short, I pretty much used them for gaming, music, and youtube, though mostly gaming. I enjoy positional audio and would like to avoid sacrificing some of that, but it's not the most important thing for me, gaming-wise. I was considering the Promedia Klipsch speakers when I started reading people suggesting the Audioengine A2 instead (plus the Klipsch at my local best buy aren't working, so there's no way to test the audio in person). Are the A2s good for gaming? Hearing the game's nuances is important, but I also don't mind a nice thump of bass for immersion.
> 
> ...


 
 The best advice I can give you is buy from a place with a good return policy. The A2+ is a very polarizing speaker. You either love it or you hate. Without trying it it is hard to know on which side you will fall. So on returning it just in case you do not fall in the love camp. That said, as an owner of the A2+, there are few things to keep in mind before you even bother trying the A2+. First, realize you can buy better speakers for less money. There are two trade offs here. One is you are paying a premium for size. The A2+ is a very small speaker and you are paying for that convenience. Are you sure you need it? Two is that you are sacrificing sound quality for size, are you sure it is worth it? Assuming you said yes to both of those questions then proceed with trying the A2+. If you said no or are unsure then have a look at your other options before buying the A2+. These are the speakers I would suggest researching:
  
 Under $150:
 For a 2.0 setup: M-Audio AV40
 For a 2.1 setup: Klipsch Promedia
  
 Under $300: 
 For the smallest space: Audioengine A2+
 For the best bass: JBL LSR305
 For the best treble: Airmotiv 4S
 For the most convenience: Polk Hampden
  
 Under $500
 The best: Adam Audio F5
 The bang for your buck: Airmotiv 5S
 The best looking: Audioengine A5+
 The odd ball: Vanatoo Transparent One
  
 Lastly, if none of those interest you, Klipsch has some new powered speakers in the works that might be worth waiting for. The R-15PM looks like a swiss army knife when it comes to inputs. And it should be getting a slightly larger and better looking brother soon. And Audioengine is giving their new HD6 a little brother, the HD3. It should be roughly the size of the A2+ but look like the HD6 while adding bluetooth. Only time will tell what internal upgrades it may include too. Either way, if the A2+ is what you decide on you might want to wait for the HD3 if only because it will probably drive the price of the A2+ down.


----------



## mark2410

kriswalden said:


> Hope I'm not resurrecting a dead thread (I've only posted here once, a while back), but i couldn't figure out how to start a new post. This may jump back and forth a bit, but I'll try and keep my thoughts/questions in order.
> 
> I recently have been learning I can't wear headphones. I noticed it a while back on my Astro a50s (no longer owned, btw) that they would put pressure on my jaw just below my ears, and it would ache (not hugely, but enough to cause my shoulders/neck to tense) for a day or so. I recently have been using HD 558s and after nearly a month, same issue! Anyway, long story short, I pretty much used them for gaming, music, and youtube, though mostly gaming. I enjoy positional audio and would like to avoid sacrificing some of that, but it's not the most important thing for me, gaming-wise. I was considering the Promedia Klipsch speakers when I started reading people suggesting the Audioengine A2 instead (plus the Klipsch at my local best buy aren't working, so there's no way to test the audio in person). Are the A2s good for gaming? Hearing the game's nuances is important, but I also don't mind a nice thump of bass for immersion.
> 
> ...


 

 hi, well the thing to remenmber isthat the a2+ is musical.  it is not a typcal "computer" speakers which are a 2 or 4 peices of poo mid/tweeters and a huge, flabby sub that will vibrate your desk accross the room.
  
 they are clean and musical, accuarate for the most part and while they offer a nice levelof bass to paint its clean, light , agile, punchy then it gracefully drops off.  most "computer" type stuff is nothing like them they ar eall about the gigantic bass smotheirng everything and bass explosions that want to blaw apart your room.
  
  
 so, really its about what yoru looking for.  the a2+'s are lovely, very musical but they arent what people usally want for gaming.  now im not going to say you cant get nice 2.1 systems, you can, but most of them tend to massivyl over focus on the bass and then focus on quantitiy over quality.


----------



## kriswalden

What about getting the A2+ and adding a sub later if I decide it lacks bass? Like I said, I'm not a bass head, I just like a nice bass for certain things but not brain-melting-ly overpowering. My family is very musically oriented, so I like being able to hear individual instruments/vocalists and the full range. Games I usually play include a few fps, third person adventures, and the occasional indie. I prefer games with great sound design to keep me immersed. I like headphones, but I just prefer good speakers after having grown up using them my whole life vs headphones.

 Building on that last note, how are the A2s (not necessarily the A2+ but either way) compared to the Sennheiser HD 558s (both before and after foam mod)?


----------



## mark2410

kriswalden said:


> What about getting the A2+ and adding a sub later if I decide it lacks bass? Like I said, I'm not a bass head, I just like a nice bass for certain things but not brain-melting-ly overpowering. My family is very musically oriented, so I like being able to hear individual instruments/vocalists and the full range. Games I usually play include a few fps, third person adventures, and the occasional indie. I prefer games with great sound design to keep me immersed. I like headphones, but I just prefer good speakers after having grown up using them my whole life vs headphones.
> 
> Building on that last note, how are the A2s (not necessarily the A2+ but either way) compared to the Sennheiser HD 558s (both before and after foam mod)?


 

 not sure ive heard a 558 but guessing taht the a2 will have less of a marked V shape lss upper end treble less resolution and the bass will trail away earlier and nothave so much of a hump as athe 558.  do bare in mind that the 558 will thoughily outclass them.  £ for £ you get considerably more audio quality in a headphone than you do a speaker.


----------



## BradleyP

If you have the room on your desk, absolutely get the JBL LSR305 and spend another $100 on IsoAcoustics stands.  I saw a *pair* of the JBLs for sale on Amazon yesterday for $220.  It's unlikely you would ever need a sub with them for desktop or near-desk use.  You will need a DAC with a volume control and cables and two cheap TSR to RCA adapters, whereas the A2+ has a DAC built in.  
  
 I have both the A2 and the LSR305.  The A2 used to be on my desk, but I moved them to my TV where they do brilliant duty.  I got the 305s because of uneven A2 bass response, and they are a night-and-day improvement in that department.  Midrange is on par, and the treble on the A2 is a tad rolled off for easy listening.  Imaging is on par, with the 305 providing better image stability and the A2 a bit more depth.  The rolled off A2 treble makes proper angling 100% critical, or you lose a lot of detail.  You can spread the 305s farther apart for a bigger image, or even put them on regular speaker stands in a traditional hifi setup.  The 305 really need to be at least four feet apart or you miss out on their imaging capabilities.   The deal-breaker for me was that some bass frequencies, especially with resonant instruments like cellos or close-miked male voices, simply belched on the little Audioengines at any kind of volume.  Further, the A2 cabinet is extremely lively, making resonance control both necessary and challenging on all but the most solid desktops, even with the stands intended for them.  They do best sitting on the Audioengine angled stands on top of granite blocks or foam yoga blocks, both of which work quite well.  Alas, IsoAcoustics stands do not come in a small enough size for the A2.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## kriswalden

I fully get that headphones in a similar price class will outperform speakers. The problem is I've recently learned I can't wear circumaurals. They put pressure below my eat on the jaw joint. I've tried stretching, adjusting position, etc. This isn't the first time I've been through this either, so speakers are also kind of a requisite in order to still enjoy my music and games. I'm suffering with my PC monitor's built in speakers at the moment.

If the a2 won't do well, what do you recommend for oc gaming and music. Max budget $200. Keep on mind O don't have room for 8 inch speakers or giant subwoofers, so the size of a2 l, promedia, acs 621 is about the max sizzle I can accommodate.

Also, I'll edit the "PC gaming" part later, July phone won't let me select the text for some reason.


----------



## kriswalden

bradleyp said:


> If you have the room on your desk, absolutely get the JBL LSR305 and spend another $100 on IsoAcoustics stands.  I saw a *pair* of the JBLs for sale on Amazon yesterday for $220.  It's unlikely you would ever need a sub with them for desktop or near-desk use.  You will need a DAC with a volume control and cables and two cheap TSR to RCA adapters, whereas the A2+ has a DAC built in.
> 
> I have both the A2 and the LSR305.  The A2 used to be on my desk, but I moved them to my TV where they do brilliant duty.  I got the 305s because of uneven A2 bass response, and they are a night-and-day improvement in that department.  Midrange is on par, and the treble on the A2 is a tad rolled off for easy listening.  Imaging is on par, with the 305 providing better image stability and the A2 a bit more depth.  The rolled off A2 treble makes proper angling 100% critical, or you lose a lot of detail.  You can spread the 305s farther apart for a bigger image, or even put them on regular speaker stands in a traditional hifi setup.  The 305 really need to be at least four feet apart or you miss out on their imaging capabilities.   The deal-breaker for me was that some bass frequencies, especially with resonant instruments like cellos or close-miked male voices, simply belched on the little Audioengines at any kind of volume.  Further, the A2 cabinet is extremely lively, making resonance control both necessary and challenging on all but the most solid desktops, even with the stands intended for them.  They do best sitting on the Audioengine angled stands on top of granite blocks or foam yoga blocks, both of which work quite well.  Alas, IsoAcoustics stands do not come in a small enough size for the A2.
> 
> Good luck!




Sadly, I don't have room for stands or an external dac. My desk/room space is limited at the moment. Perhaps when I have a new place/desk, I would look into it, but sadly can't justify that right now. I prefer a minimal looking setup anyway. I am a photographer by trade, so aesthetic is important too. Not big on flashy looks.


----------



## goodvibes

I still think that the A2 is the best of the lot. Prefer it to the A5 etc etc.They sound like their source, have great rhythm and clarity. Bass limited due to size but what's there is VG and they go lower than expected. Highs tend to be as smooth as their source. They suffer from sometimes being too revealing of what's coming in. Not their fault.


----------



## kriswalden

goodvibes said:


> I still think that the A2 is the best of the lot. Prefer it to the A5 etc etc.They sound like their source, have great rhythm and clarity. Bass limited due to size but what's there is VG and they go lower than expected. Highs tend to be as smooth as their source. They suffer from sometimes being too revealing of what's coming in. Not their fault.


 
 That's what I've been reading thus far. I really like the design and overall package. Price is decent, I guess. I've decided to keep my HD 558s for now and let time and wear break them in some more. Hopefully they'll become more comfortable as they age; I might as well get good use out of them (for myself or my sister) since I bought them. But I do hope to step up to some good speakers some day, and hopefully have both for interchangeability.
  
 I tested out the Promedias at a local Best Buy today. AWFUL! I went to the Guitar Center next door, and they let me test M Audio AV40, Rokit 5, Mackie Something5. I was impressed. I'd say the Rokit are better than Mackie for my ears, but I have to say the M Audio AV40 impressed me more, maybe due to the size. The bass seemed less in your face, but it was still very pronounced, and I could hear some amazing instrumentals throughout the range of music they played (which, admittedly, seemed biased toward bass-heavy songs). For $150 USD, the M Audio are impressive, but still too massive for my desk. Dang, I miss my Altec Lansing 621. I haven't found anything that sounded quite like them but maintained a decent size ratio.


----------



## goodvibes

A2s just sound 'right'. It's not about bandwidth or how ranges sound. They play music.


----------



## cnhardwick

kriswalden said:


> That's what I've been reading thus far. I really like the design and overall package. Price is decent, I guess. I've decided to keep my HD 558s for now and let time and wear break them in some more. Hopefully they'll become more comfortable as they age; I might as well get good use out of them (for myself or my sister) since I bought them. But I do hope to step up to some good speakers some day, and hopefully have both for interchangeability.
> 
> I tested out the Promedias at a local Best Buy today. AWFUL! I went to the Guitar Center next door, and they let me test M Audio AV40, Rokit 5, Mackie Something5. I was impressed. I'd say the Rokit are better than Mackie for my ears, but I have to say the M Audio AV40 impressed me more, maybe due to the size. The bass seemed less in your face, but it was still very pronounced, and I could hear some amazing instrumentals throughout the range of music they played (which, admittedly, seemed biased toward bass-heavy songs). For $150 USD, the M Audio are impressive, but still too massive for my desk. Dang, I miss my Altec Lansing 621. I haven't found anything that sounded quite like them but maintained a decent size ratio.


 
 If the AV40 is too big then the A2+ is probably your best bet. You can get them refurbished directly from Audioengine for $200 if helps them fit your budget a little better. Like I said in my previous post though, Audioengine should be releasing the update to the A2+ the HD3 in the near future. Only time will tell how it compares to the A2+ but I just wanted to mention that again because I would hate to buy the A2+ and realize a few months later the HD3 are better (or that the price of the A2+ has dropped).


----------



## kriswalden

cnhardwick said:


> If the AV40 is too big then the A2+ is probably your best bet. You can get them refurbished directly from Audioengine for $200 if helps them fit your budget a little better. Like I said in my previous post though, Audioengine should be releasing the update to the A2+ the HD3 in the near future. Only time will tell how it compares to the A2+ but I just wanted to mention that again because I would hate to buy the A2+ and realize a few months later the HD3 are better (or that the price of the A2+ has dropped).


 
 I completely understand. I plan on holding off for a bit longer anyway. Thanks to everyone for all their help!


----------

